# Just a Photo



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi everybudgie! I haven't been on the forums in a while, so I thought I'd post a pic or two of Mex and Ice. (I think my ongoing thread was closed ages ago, so I had to post these as a new thread.)
They're doing well, and enjoying life. 
This year they had their 5th birthday, which is crazy to me!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The boys are looking great, thanks for the update.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tia,
It is amazing how fast time seems to fly by and your boys are looking as handsome as ever!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They look very happy and healthy, I'm so glad they're doing well!


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

They're handsome little devils!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

*Hello Tia*

Hello, those two look like they are full of mischief, and very healthy too:lovie 1:


----------

